# Sony Vegas Pro 9: "None of the files dropped could be opened"



## Sventevith (Aug 17, 2010)

This happens with videos, screenshots, and music. The file explorer in SVP9 doesn't even show videos, screenshots, or music in it. SVP9 could edit videos, music, and screenshots perfectly fine a couple of weeks ago, so I don't know what's wrong..


----------

